# Visiting Berlin - which beans to bring back?



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I'll be visiting Berlin next week. I've got the obvious coffee spots bookmarked from previous visits (The Barn, Five Elephant), but the question is 'which beans should I bring back with me?'

Exclusively for filter; fruitier = better. Suggestions please!


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I tried The Barn's Alirio Munoz #4 which is a washed Columbian filter roast as a batch brew at a local cafe Cairngorm Coffee here in Edinburgh.

It was sublime. The tasting notes were on point. Lovely, bright and fruity.

You may know of them already but there is also Bonanza Coffee.

I am lucky in that my local coffee shops feature lots of coffees from the EU


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There will be no substitute for going somewhere and asking - because it will depend on who has what beans. Presumably you know about the European Coffee Trip 

Anyway, I'm envious.


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

If you're anywhere near Checkpoint Charlie, pay a visit to the boys at https://espressonisten.de/ I found them very good and knowledgeable, with a good selection of beans from a few roasters. You can even taste some of them before you bring them home.

They use a Slayer as well and have a bit of a selection of equipment in.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There are so many choices, it's hard to say. I was there a month ago (had an amazing time, great city).

The Barn I always feel the roast isn't quite right, it feels bright for the hell of it rather than bright to compliment the roast.

Five Elephant's Mitte shop is very nice and I brought some beans back for both spro and filter but they didn't blow me away.

Bonanza are the best of the bigger roasters IMHO, their roasts always impress and their new roastery in kreuzberg is phenomenal. You often see it in the UK though so maybe not that special.

I had a nice batch brew in Father Carpenter, they have retail bags for sale.

Best filter for me was in Nano Kaffee in Kreuzberg - they sell JB Kaffee on retail and hand brewed filter. I had a super clean sweet Tanzania that was very impressive, and regret not bringing more back.

If you haven't already got plans for dinner book a table in Zum Mond, for lunch curry 36 and the kebab hut opposite it with the massive queue are both really good. Also recommend brunch in Geist im Glas.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

In the end I settled for some Mbirizi, Burundi from Bonanza (incredible roaster space and cafe at Kreuzberg) and Kamviu AA Kenyan from Five Elephant. Enjoyed a visit to The Barn Roastery and various other coffee spots. Always a pleasure to visit Berlin.


----------

